
NSA plant in San Antonio shrouded in secrecy - Houston Chronicle - jalanco
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/NSA-plant-in-San-Antonio-shrouded-in-secrecy-4604109.php
======
jalanco
Bonus content from the article: "In 2010, residents who lived near the
facility complained that their garage doors were randomly opening. The NSA
issued a statement acknowledging that an antenna it was using interfered with
garage door openers."

